# draw the curtains



## James Bates

What does to draw the curtains mean? To open them?


----------



## sound shift

No, it means to close them.


----------



## Szkot

To open or close, depending on whether they are open or closed to start with.


----------



## franc 91

Well usually it would be taken to mean to close them - but we'll draw a veil over this shall we?


----------



## Andygc

franc 91 said:


> Well usually it would be taken to mean to close them - but we'll draw a veil over this shall we?


I don't think we should because the OP might get the wrong reply. It means to pull the curtains shut or open. I don't take it usually to mean shut, because I draw the curtains every morning when we get up and every night when we go to bed.


----------



## sound shift

In my usage, "draw the curtains *back"* means to open the curtains.


----------



## James Bates

Thank you all!


----------



## Andygc

sound shift said:


> In my usage, "draw the curtains *back"* means to open the curtains.


Yes, it does to me too, but the question was _What does to draw the curtains mean? _not _how many ways are there to say open or close the curtains?_
Szkot gave a perfectly correct answer which is supported by Oxford English Dictionaries, and is my own usage. If you are in bed with the curtains closed and your daughter comes into the room and says _shall I draw the curtains_? do you say "I don't understand you"? 

I'm banging on a bit because franc 91 wrote "_usually_", and that's not true. Some BE speakers may not use it to say open the curtains, but many others do. Thus, the answer is that there seem to be differences in usage between speakers of BE, but it is unlikely that you would be misunderstood if you use it to mean open or shut, particularly if the current state of the curtains is apparent.


----------



## sound shift

Andygc said:


> Yes, it does to me too, but the question was _What does to draw the curtains mean? _not _how many ways are there to say open or close the curtains?_


I am aware of what the question means, thank you. My post implies that "Draw the curtains" means *only *"Close the curtains", and I consider that to be germane to the question asked in post #1.


----------



## Ann O'Rack

I agree with Szkot's brief interpretation, that the meaning of "draw" depends on the position of the curtains when the question is asked.


----------



## spatula

Amazing!  I'd never thought it could mean anything other than to close the curtains.  James Bates, as a native AE speaker, what does it mean to you and what inspired you to ask the question?


----------



## JamesM

Not speaking for James Bates but for myself, my impression is the same as szkot's. It depends on their initial position. It helps to add "aside" or "back" to mean "open" but it isn't required, in my experience.

It appears to be used both ways in writing. Here are a few examples of "draw" that clearly mean "open":

http://books.google.com/books?id=6fZcAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA230&dq=%22drew+the+curtains+and%22&lr=&as_drrb_is=b&as_minm_is=0&as_miny_is=1880&as_maxm_is=0&as_maxy_is=1950&as_brr=0&ei=hwBjS_v_I5G-MonlmOwN&cd=9#v=onepage&q=%22drew%20the%20curtains%20and%22&f=false

The fugitives drew the curtains and pressed their faces against the windows to 
take a last long look at the little town, with its Gothic tower 

http://books.google.com/books?id=yD...6#v=onepage&q="drew the curtains and"&f=false

Then he realised that he was cold, that all his limbs were stiff and aching, and 
he dragged himself slowly across the room, drew the curtains and the blinds and stood there in the sunshine.

http://books.google.com/books?pg=PA...wB&cd=34&id=r7hLAAAAMAAJ&as_brr=0&output=text
...but first told the sick-mistress that all that night she had desired to have the curtains close, contrary to her former custom, which was always to desire air, and to have them open. The sick-mistress then in the morning drew the curtains and found her in a cold sweat, whereupon she went instantly to call our Reverend Father,...


Let me add that I would find it rare to hear "draw the curtains" in everyday conversation around me spoken by anyone under the age of fifty. It would be much more common to hear "open the curtains" and "close the curtains". 

With absolutly no context I would assume it meant "close" but it would be perfectly normal to me for "draw" to mean "open" if the curtains were already closed.


----------



## Loob

This sounds like one of those "I'm having a debate with my friend" questions

To me "draw the curtains" means both (1) open the curtains and (2) close the curtains.

I always thought that was weird...


----------



## cuchuflete

Ann O'Rack said:


> I agree with Szkot's brief interpretation, that the meaning of "draw" depends on the position of the curtains when the question is asked.



From AElandia, I agree.


----------



## ewie

From a gnat's whisker north of SoundShift, I also agree that it means _open_ *or*_ close._


----------



## panjandrum

From far, far across the sea, I agree with you lot who interpret _draw _as open or close, whichever the curtains aren't.

This also applies to _pull_, our preferred term. ( There would be a bit of a chortle here if we (in our family) were asked to _draw the curtains_.)


----------



## franc 91

It sounds like an open and shut case - is it time to say curtains or is this one going to run and run?


----------



## timpeac

I have never seen so much agreement across the various English varities, so I can't help but chime in. I agree - it depends where the curtains were to start with.

This reminds me of the confusion of poor old Amelia Bedelia who got out a pencil and pad when told to draw the curtains...


----------



## JamesM

Something about this conversation was nagging at me.  The reference finally surfaced in my slow mind.

Shakespeare, Twelfth Night

Olivia:  "Have you any commission from your lord to negotiate
with my face? You are now out of your text: but
we will *draw the curtain* and show you the picture."


----------



## James Bates

spatula said:


> Amazing!  I'd never thought it could mean anything other than to close the curtains.  James Bates, as a native AE speaker, what does it mean to you and what inspired you to ask the question?



To me it means either to close or open. I thought I'd check with some other native speakers lest I be mistaken.

Thank you all!


----------



## loureed4

Does "Pull the curtain together" convey the same idea as "Draw the curtains" ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andygc

No, from almost every contributor to this thread, "pull the curtain*s*​ together" is only one half of the meaning of "draw the curtains". If they are open, then yes, that's what it means.


----------



## loureed4

I see! . Thanks a lot Andygc.

"Shut the curtains" would also do? (to close them) ?.


----------



## olga69

http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/curtain



> *draw/pull/close the curtains  (=move them together):* Draw the curtains and put the light on.
> 
> *draw/pull/open the curtains  (=move them apart): *Draw those heavy curtains and let some sunlight in.



_<< Post edited by moderator to include the relevant section of the dictionary definition. >>_


----------



## macbethp

I came to this forum because of a short story by Ruth Rendell "People Don't Do Such Things." While passing a friend's house, the narrator notices that "the curtains were drawn. Not particularly wise, I thought, an invitation to burglars. Later I passed that way again...again I glanced at Reese's window.The curtains were no longer quite drawn. There was a gap about six inches wide between them. Now whatever a burglar may do, it's very unlikely he'll pull back drawn curtains."

So here "drawn" means closed. I'd always thought that to draw curtains means to open them, so it depends on the context. Thank you all!


----------



## dcx97

"to draw the curtains" can only mean "to close them, to move them together". Otherwise the metaphor "to draw the curtains on something" would not mean what it does.

Definition of DRAW THE CURTAIN ON


----------



## Radioh

dcx97 said:


> "to draw the curtains" can only mean "to close them, to move them together". Otherwise the metaphor "to draw the curtains on something" would not mean what it does.
> 
> Definition of DRAW THE CURTAIN ON


It's the metaphorical meaning of the phrase. And in the context of opening/closing real curtains, I'm sure it can mean either (this is one of the many English phrases that I always try to avoid using due to its ambiguity).


----------



## Hermione Golightly

The metaphor uses one meaning. Post after post in the above thread indicates there are two uses. Context determines which is meant.


----------



## bilingualrecruiter

Hi people! I LOVED this post. I really enjoyed every bit of it. I'm a translator and got here trying to disambiguate the concept because I thought I was wrong... then I found out that the verb has both meanings! It blew my mind. I think something similar happens in Spanish (at least in Argentina) with our verb "CORRER las cortinas", though I guess it results from misuse.

I was wondering, though, what you're supposed to interpret if someone says "Draw the curtains, please" and their initial position is neither completely closed nor completely opened... Would that be the choice of the listener?


----------



## Uncle Jack

bilingualrecruiter said:


> I was wondering, though, what you're supposed to interpret if someone says "Draw the curtain, please" and its initial position is neither completely closed nor completely opened... Would that be the choise of the listener?


It can usually be inferred from the context. If it is evening, then it probably means to close the curtains. If it is morning then it probably means to open them.  There is perhaps a sense that "draw the curtains" is more widely used for closing them than for opening them, as you will see from some of the posters in this thread who only use the expression to mean "close the curtains", and the adjective "drawn" when applied to curtains means that they are closed. However, in general, I think you need context to be able to say whether "draw the curtains" means opening or closing them.


----------



## DonnyB

bilingualrecruiter said:


> I was wondering, though, what you're supposed to interpret if someone says "Draw the curtain, please" and its initial position is neither completely closed nor completely opened... Would that be the choise of the listener?


I agree that it's potentially ambiguous if the curtains are only halfway across.

I would tend to interpret "draw the curtains" to mean close them fully and "draw *back* the curtains" to mean open them.


----------



## Andygc

If they are half open? I wouldn't use "draw". I'd use "Please could you open the curtains." or "Please could you close the curtains."


----------



## ewie

Andygc said:


> I'd use "Please could you open the curtains." or "Please could you close the curtains."


I generally do that regardless of whether they're open, closed, or somewhere in between.  It saves on palaver


----------



## RM1(SS)

Andygc said:


> If you are in bed with the curtains closed and your daughter comes into the room and says _shall I draw the curtains_? do you say "I don't understand you"?


"They're already closed."


----------



## bilingualrecruiter

Amazing. I find this exchange incredibly enriching. Thank you for taking the time to give your feedback


----------



## Andygc

RM1(SS) said:


> "They're already closed."


I make that 12 : 3 to <open or close depending on context> : <only close>, counting only native Emglish speakers.


----------



## Barque

I remember when I was sitting near the window in my classroom at school and the teacher called out to me to draw the curtains. So I picked up my pencil and opened my notebook and...

Ok, I think I understand now why he threw the duster at me.


----------



## TGW

[This question and the following posts have been added to a previous thread in which the same question was asked.  DonnyB - moderator.]

If the curtains are halfway across, I want my kid to open or close them, can I say: draw the curtains *open/closed*? I know we normally say ‘draw the curtains’ but It would be a bit ambiguous in this situation, the kid might be confused and not sure you want the curtains full open or full closed. However I’m not sure if adding open/close would make this expression sound not idiomatic.


----------



## heypresto

I don't think I would use 'draw' at all in this situation. I'd just say 'open the curtains (more)', or 'close the curtains'.


----------



## Uncle Jack

TGW said:


> I know we normally say ‘draw the curtains’


You might be surprised hoe often we don't say "draw the curtains" at all. "Open", "close" and "pull" are probably more common verbs to use with curtains in modern English.


----------



## sdgraham

The above is good advice.
"Drawing" curtains might mean the production of a drawing:




Textbooks, especially those produced in countries where English is not native, often lag well behind current usage, which is one reason why this forum is so helpful.


----------



## Loob

I might well say "draw the curtains", but I definitely wouldn't say "draw the curtains open" or "draw the curtains closed".


----------



## JulianStuart

Loob said:


> I might well say "draw the curtains", but I definitely wouldn't say "draw the curtains open" or "draw the curtains closed".


Me too  - the meaning of "draw" would be obvious based on their state* when the phrase is uttered. In the "half-way" position, as the OP described, I'd just say open or close, but not draw

*If they are open draw means close and vice versa


----------



## kalamazoo

Personally I have never been sure of its meaning.  And in any case I would always say "close" or "open" the curtains.


----------



## kentix

Open them all the way.

Close them.

I don't use draw, anyway.

In the old days of slide projectors that needed dark rooms, somebody would usually be asked to "get the curtains", which meant close them, at the start. After the show was over, "get the curtains" meant open them.


----------



## JulianStuart

There is a definite AE/BE preference, both in the responses here and on the Ngram plots.  Not exclusive by any means but believeable.


----------

